# Westin Ka'anapali and Princeville Live Links



## grgs (Feb 24, 2006)

There are now live links at starwoodvo.com & mystarcentral for both Westin Ka'anapali Ocean Resort Villas North (WKORVN) and Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas (WPORV?):

http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/welcome.jsp?resortID=18

http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/welcome.jsp?resortID=20

Glorian


----------



## BradC (Feb 25, 2006)

Interesting to note that the unit descriptions for WKORVN (Maui North) and WPORV (Princeville) are both showing queen-size beds in the studio units.  WKORV has king-size beds in all units.

I wonder why the change?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2006)

Hmmm...good catch, but not good.  We really like a King bed (DH is 6'3").  The WKORN studios are slightly smaller, than WKORV, but the WPORV studios are slightly larger, so I don't understand why they wouldn't have Kings.


----------



## vic714 (Feb 25, 2006)

BradC said:
			
		

> I wonder why the change?



Looks like the reason is to make more money for the same size building. For every 10 2 Bedroom Lockout units at WKOR they almost get 12 at WKORN.

I still like the layouts of the Starwood properties, but if they continue to make them smaller they better have some darn good locations. JMHO

Victor


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 25, 2006)

Did you notice how far the villas are from the ocean at WPORV?  No one will be getting ocean front, there.


----------



## vic714 (Feb 25, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Did you notice how far the villas are from the ocean at WPORV?  No one will be getting ocean front, there.



That's why I bought where I did. I guess I got lucky when I was able to get OF at WKORV last Aug. when we were there. I do like the layout of the new resort better, but with the size of the units being smaller and the set back off of the beach made my choice easy.

I'm really looking forward to Thanksgiving. FC RT for 4 thanks to my starpoint incentive and what I hope is a relaxing week on the ocean.

Victor


----------



## formerhater (Feb 25, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Did you notice how far the villas are from the ocean at WPORV?  No one will be getting ocean front, there.



WPORV is a much different property than the WKORVs as it is perched atop a 200 foot cliff overlooking the ocean.  I believe it will be about a 0.3 mile walk down to Anini Beach.


----------



## ajsmithtx (Feb 26, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> WPORV is a much different property than the WKORVs as it is perched atop a 200 foot cliff overlooking the ocean.  I believe it will be about a 0.3 mile walk down to Anini Beach.



We own at the Shearwater which is on the same cliff as the WPORV.  We have a "million dollar" view of the Pacific Ocean.  My guess is that those who buy the Ocean Front or Ocean View at WPORV will have the same great view that we do.  Sitting on the cliff there is no beach outside your door, but there is a wide path that leads down the cliff to the beach.  There are never very many people on the beach.  If you buy/rent/or exchange there, you are going to love the location.

133 days, 23 hours and 22 minutes till we leave for Oahu and Kauai


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 26, 2006)

formerhater said:
			
		

> WPORV is a much different property than the WKORVs as it is perched atop a 200 foot cliff overlooking the ocean.  I believe it will be about a 0.3 mile walk down to Anini Beach.



Yes, I knew it wasn't on the beach, but in the artists rendering, it is set a long way back from the cliff as well.


----------



## tomandrobin (Feb 26, 2006)

Does anyone know pricing yet of Princeville?


----------



## Fletcher921 (Mar 25, 2006)

http://maps.google.com/maps?oi=map&q=3838+Wyllie+Road,+96722

This gave me a much better understanding of where the resort is being located.  I assumed it was accessed via Anini Road.  It does appear to be high up on the cliffs - wow!!

We'll be on Kauai on July 29th, can't wait!!


----------

